# Seems to be taking over....



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

and I was wondering what the heck it is?


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

looks like it might be Cheeses (malva neglecta) to me..do the green seed pods look like flatened wheels of cheese? If you make positive ID, this a a wild edible..for salads and cooked greens..also says " for an okra like thickener".


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

bee - that seems to be it. From what I did find out,yes it's edible.. but most seem to say there are many WAY better edibles out there. Best non chemical method I found to eradicate - torch 'em.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

careful, don;t eat too many...the "cheeses" part is a laxitive


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Interesting in that despite all my years I have seen cheeseweed mallow only in two places. One was on our original home farm and the other on the farm where I presently garden. Ate loads of them when I was young with no problem. That is the one depicted above, Malva parviflora, and not supposed to be in Wisconsin according to USDA studies. Malva neglecta is supposed to be here but I've never seen it.

Martin


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have both. Didn't know you could eat them. Call them "Cheese box plant" around here.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I could feed the world with that darned stuff (or give the world the runs as the case may be)


----------



## faunatani (Aug 30, 2011)

I saw this growing out by the road and all along thought it was wild geranium. Thanks, I learned something new today!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

used to grow all over the place back home in CA. I've never seen it around here though.


----------



## catmar (Nov 25, 2006)

faunatani said:


> I saw this growing out by the road and all along thought it was wild geranium. Thanks, I learned something new today!



I thought the same thing, I have it all along the east side of my yard. 

How would one go about serving it to the unsuspecting family??

Thanks, I love when I learn something new.
Cathy


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Around here we call them "minature holly-hocks".


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Mallow (Malva parviflora also known as cheeseweed because the shape of the fruit resembles a round of cheese), which grows in great abundance in lawns and parkways.

Malva parviflora does not have an especially strong or exciting taste, but does make a pleasant addition to salads and can be cooked as a green. Both the leaves and the immature fruit are edible.


----------



## Meconella (Dec 21, 2008)

There is a species of Malva that grows in the yard that can get to 6 feet tall if not checked. Nothing 'parvi' about it. The bunnies like the young leaf blades.


----------

